
Lots of visible likes and shares lead people to spread more misinformation - hhs
https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/08/lots-of-visible-likes-and-shares-on-social-lead-people-to-spread-more-misinformation/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
We even saw it here on HN with the Apple 30% debacle. Misinformation isn't
always maliciously sown, but the mechanism of its spread is the same either
way.

